# Missed Christmas, but here's a cheese log.....



## Phil (Feb 10, 2006)

.....you can make anytime of the year 'cause it goes with anything. 
8 oz. each of Velveta and cream cheese. 4 (maybe more) cloves minced garlic,  tsp.lemon juice, and handfull of chopped pecans, *chili powder. 
At room temp, mix the cheeses together and add the rest except the chili powder. Set in the frig to chill, then on wax paper roll out two logs, about 6-8 ".    *Sprinkle a libreral amount of chili powder on clean wax paper and roll each of the logs in the chili to cover. You're gonna' love this.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 11, 2006)

Phil said:
			
		

> .....you can make anytime of the year 'cause it goes with anything.
> 8 oz. each of Velveta and cream cheese. 4 (maybe more) cloves minced garlic,  tsp.lemon juice, and handfull of chopped pecans, *chili powder.
> At room temp, mix the cheeses together and add the rest except the chili powder. Set in the frig to chill, then on wax paper roll out two logs, about 6-8 ".    *Sprinkle a libreral amount of chili powder on clean wax paper and roll each of the logs in the chili to cover. You're gonna' love this.


 No need for Christmas, I love cheese logs any time of the year. Thanks for sharing you yummy sounding TNT with us, Phil


----------

